# Yarn Mills and factories



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

My husband retires the end of September and I would like to visit some yarn mills or factories. Have any of you been to one you thought was worth seeing? This would include the United States and Eastern Europe.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry, I don't, but I hope you will come back and post your findings. Sounds like a fun adventure.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Most of them seem to be on the East Coast or Canada.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

There's the Brown Sheep Company mill and store in Mitchell, Nebraska, and Kraemer Yarns in Nazareth, PA.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Susan Marie said:


> My husband retires the end of September and I would like to visit some yarn mills or factories. Have any of you been to one you thought was worth seeing? This would include the United States and Eastern Europe.


Me too... would love to find one in the US ... especially west of Mississippi river.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Kraemer Mills no longer is giving tours. Insurance reasons.......



cah said:


> There's the Brown Sheep Company mill and store in Mitchell, Nebraska, and Kraemer Yarns in Nazareth, PA.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bartlett Yarn in Maine. I love their yarn.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

You can find listings here with websites and directions:
http://www.google.com/#q=yarn+mills+and+factories+in+us


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

beaz said:


> You can find listings here with websites and directions:
> http://www.google.com/#q=yarn+mills+and+factories+in+us


Oooo, great link! I have bookmarked this link and will revisit it to go through the listings.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Harrisville Designs in Harrisville, NH. Call ahead to tour the mill.


----------



## swansong100 (May 14, 2015)

Halcyon Yarns are in Maine. Lovely yarns.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks. I should have said Western Europe. France, Luxembourg, Germany, Denmark,.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Halcyon is one of my favorite yarn shops. I bought from them for years -- long enough ago that their 'yarn shop in a box' was free. However, it IS a shop, not a mill.

If you want to venture into Canada, there's Briggs and Little, in Harvey Station, New Brunswick. Unfortunately, they no longer give tours either -- insurance reasons, no doubt. They do have a shop and very reasonably priced yarns.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

There are 2 nice yarn and notion stores in Ljubljana. They sell buttons, lots of buttons, by the piece, and notions that I haven't seen here in the USA. Prices were pretty good 1 1/2 years ago. Mostly man-made fibers. There is a nice department store with a fair selection of wool blend and man-made fibers in Zagreb. Have fun hunting.


----------

